# Chinese Modern Ballet and its music



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Since we don't have a Ballet forum (I have just made the suggestion to Frederik), I'll post this here. I'm back home from a performance of the first non-governmental, independent ballet company in China, called Beinjing Dance/LDTX. The acronym stands for Lei Dong Tian Xia, or Thunder Rumbles Under Heaven.

I really liked it. First of all, they picked very enticing music.

They had pieces by Henryk Gorecki and Mao Liang (I don't know them, so, if you guys do and can tell me more about them, it's appreciated), and Stravinsky's Rite of Spring.

They also had an excerpt of traditional Chinese opera (Beijing and Guangdong styles; apparently there are about 100 styles) which I found very interesting.

The coreography was beautiful and the dancers very attractive (wow, what gorgeours petite women with spectacular bodies!). It was a very enjoyable performance.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> They had pieces by Henryk Gorecki and Mao Liang (I don't know them, so, if you guys do and can tell me more about them, it's appreciated)


You haven't heard Gorecki's 3rd Symphony? If not, give it a try. Never heard of Mao Liang.

Say what you want about Communist states, they consistently create citizens that know how to move their bodies in almost perfect unison.


----------

